# Round One: In Questa Reggia: Marton, Marc, Nilsson



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

This is one of my top 5 favorite arias. All six of my ladies were well known as tremendous Turandots. Marton often missed her high C's but she was in great voice here and looked fabulous. This is Marc's very best video performance and it is when she won the Tucker Prize with unreal high notes. It just returned to Youtube after a long absence. I played it for an opera buddy who didn't know Marc and when she hit that first B5 he fell down and started kicking his legs in the air! Nilsson is unbeatable when it came to her gowns and jewels onstage!!!!!!!! Her jewels rivaled Elizabeth Taylor's. She was all prima donna. She made most of her money as Turandot. I can't imagine hearing her sing this live.


----------



## Shaafee Shameem (Aug 4, 2021)

Seattleoperafan said:


> This is one of my top 5 favorite arias. All six of my ladies were well known as tremendous Turandots. Marton often missed her high C's but she was in great voice here and looked fabulous. This is Marc's very best video performance and it is when she won the Tucker Prize with unreal high notes. It just returned to Youtube after a long absence. I played it for an opera buddy who didn't know Marc and when she hit that first B5 he fell down and started kicking his legs in the air! Nilsson is unbeatable when it came to her gowns and jewels onstage!!!!!!!! Her jewels rivaled Elizabeth Taylor's. She was all prima donna. She made most of her money as Turandot. I can't imagine hearing her sing this live.


Nilsson. Although not usually among my favourites, the sheer gleam of her high notes has always been remarkable. She sings with some authority here as well. Easy choice for me!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I should point out immediately that Nilsson's performance on the Ed Sullivan Show was apparently circumscribed by a time constraint, resulting not only in a rushed and cursory rendition but also in the omission of a whole section of the aria: 

"Pure nel tempo che ciascun ricorda
Fu sgomento e terrore e rombo d'armi
Il regno vinto! Il regno vinto!
E Lou-Ling, la mia ava, trascinata
Da un uomo come te, come te
Straniero, là nella notte atroce
Dove si spense la sua fresca voce!"

This is inexcusable and puts Nilsson's performance out of the running. She is much better represented elsewhere. Perhaps a more representative selection - there must be a lot of them - could be included in the next round. Is there a live one with Corelli, by chance?

Of the remaining two I guess I'll go with Marc, despite the odd, covered quality of her low voice. Marton is competent but seems cold. Yes, I know Turandot is an ice princess.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> I should point out immediately that Nilsson's performance on the Ed Sullivan Show was apparently circumscribed by a time constraint, resulting not only in a rushed and cursory rendition but also in the ommission of a whole section of the aria:
> 
> "Pure nel tempo che ciascun ricorda
> Fu sgomento e terrore e rombo d'armi
> ...


I agree. Nilsson is disqualified. I don't like Marton's hard pressed sound. At least Marc sings on the words throughout, while both Marton and Nilsson forget the words at the climax.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Well I have failed you over glitz and diamonds. Nilsson looked and sounded so good I missed the obvious. I don't know if it allowed but I replaced Nilsson's performance with a different one. I don't know how else to fix this and this was one of my favorite contests. I feel awful. I have 3 audio only next round. Should I eliminate one of them and do an audio only of her? She might not win, though. Stiff competion. I don't know how to get the poll restarted. I've let you down.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Well I have failed you over glitz and diamonds. Nilsson looked and sounded so good I missed the obvious. I don't know if it allowed but I replaced Nilsson's performance with a different one. I don't know how else to fix this and this was one of my favorite contests. I feel awful. I have 3 audio only next round. Should I eliminate one of them and do an audio only of her? She might not win, though. Stiff competion. I don't know how to get the poll restarted. I've let you down.


Since people have already voted there's nothing you can do about this round. You could either include Nilsson in the next round or do a redo of this one. Maybe ask the mods to delete this thread and start over.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

PLEASE STOP VOTING. Will seek a redo from management.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A new and improved thread is now available:
NEW Round One: In Questa Reggia:Lindstrom, Dimitrova, Nilsson

This one is closed.

:tiphat:


----------

